# Vintage Everready flashlights with unusual hinged red filter



## Tone90 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Backpacker Light (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello Tone90,

See my post #4 in this thread....
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?355451-Help-dating-early-Everready-Flashlight

I paged through Bill Utley's fantastic book on the history of the Eveready company, and did not find any mention of your lights. I don't know if his contact info is still current, but he is extremely knowledgeable.

PO Box 4095 Tustin, CA 92781
or [email protected]
or 714-730-1252


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## 1DaveN (Sep 24, 2015)

If you read the whole thread Backpacker Light mentioned, it seems that your "Ever ready" with 2 R's was made by a different company than the Eveready we're more familiar with. This is all pretty fascinating stuff - thanks for the photos.

Edit: it's still Backpacker Light providing the information, but in a later post in that thread.


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks


----------

